# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Προβλημα με Thanks/Like -Thread/post

## teo24

Kαλημερα στην παρεα και καλη εβδομαδα.Παρατηρησα οτι δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε thanks ουτε like.Επισης οταν παταω την λεξη Forum μου εβγαζε ενα πρασινο βελακι που ελεγε ποσα thread/post ειχα αδιαβαστα.Ουτε κι αυτο μπορω να δω πλεον.Βεβαια πατωντας πανω του μου εμφανιζει τα αδιαβαστα.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ........

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και σε εμενα το ιδιο...

----------


## jk21

παιδια χθες το βραδυ ο τεχνικος εκανε καποια ενημερωση στο λογισμικο .καποιο bug θα ειναι που θα λυθει .θα τον ενημερωσουμε

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα και απο εμενα! εγω δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα!! μονο να διαβαζω τα θεματα μπορω! ουτε να γραψω, ουτε like, ουτε thanks, και το update μηνυματων κολλημενο απο εχτες το βραδυ!!

----------


## Chrisman

Καλημέρα και από εμένα. Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να κάνω like, thanks κλπ. Και εμένα το update των μηνυμάτων είναι κολλημένο...

----------


## ninos

> Καλημερα και απο εμενα! εγω δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα!! μονο να διαβαζω τα θεματα μπορω! ουτε να γραψω, ουτε like, ουτε thanks, και το update μηνυματων κολλημενο απο εχτες το βραδυ!!


Δημήτρη,όταν λές δεν μπορείς να γράψεις, εννοείς οτι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις reply σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα, σωστά ;  Εαν ναι, μπορείς να το πατάς 2 φορές μέχρι το πρόβλημα να διορθωθεί

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Στελιο Σε ευχαριστω!!

----------


## nautikos52

Όντως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδιά τα προβλήματα έχουν καταγραφεί και διαπιστωθεί. Είναι εξαιτίας της χθεσινοβραδινής αναβαθμισης και ελπίζουμε πως ως το βράδυ ο Πλάτωνας θα μας τα έχει φτιάξει!Αν παρατηρήσετε κάποιο καινούριο πρόβλημα μας το λέτε!  :winky:

----------


## teo24

αφου δεν πατιετε το ατιμο  βρηκα την λυση     thanks

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ενα αλλο που παρατηρησα τωρα ειναι οτι τρωει καποιες αλλαγες γραμης μεσα στα ποστ.  Δηλαδη ενω εχω πατησει το εντερ για να αλλαξει γραμμη και το βλεπω σωστα κατα την επεξεργασια, οταν εμφανιζω το ποστ, εχει το κειμενο συνεχομενο χωρις αλλαγες γραμμης...

----------


## Panosfx

Εγω παλι και βλεπω και μπορω να πατησω το like.Ουπς ακυρο,δεν μπορω τελικα.Απλα το βλεπω.Χτες παντως μου δουλεψε κανονικα.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ενα αλλο που παρατηρησα τωρα ειναι οτι τρωει καποιες αλλαγες γραμης μεσα στα ποστ.  Δηλαδη ενω εχω πατησει το εντερ για να αλλαξει γραμμη και το βλεπω σωστα κατα την επεξεργασια, οταν εμφανιζω το ποστ, εχει το κειμενο συνεχομενο χωρις αλλαγες γραμμης...


Ναι "τρώει" όλα τα Enter... το έχουμε δει!

----------


## ninos

A) Η editor μπάρα έχει επανέλθει.
Β) Τα like και thanks, λειτουργούν
Γ) Το θέμα με το ENTER, έχει λυθεί
Δ) Το update των μηνυμάτων ενημερώνεται πλέων κανονικά

----------


## daras

κατω απο το αβαταρ μας στις πληροφοριες αριστερα δεν εμφανιζονται πλεον οι πληροφοριες για τα κατοικιδια που εχουμε...

----------


## mitsman

φοβερο αβαταρ..... ο φοινικας......


Ναι Πανο.... εχεις δικιο στην παρατηρηση σου... ευχαριστουμε... τα περισσοτερα εχουν λυθει οποτε οτι επιπλεον δειτε μας το λετε!!! μας βοηθατε παρα πολυ!

----------


## Efthimis98

*Παιδια σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το νεο προσθετο στα profil μας!!!
Να δουμε πιος θα μαζεψει τις περισσοτερες σελιδες;;;* :Happy0030: 
*Χαχαχαχα!!!!* :Anim 63:

----------


## Efthimis98

*Παιδια,διωρθωθηκε και το θεμα με το χρωμα στο profil!
Μαλλον κατι εγινε και εμφανιζονται πλεον!!!!

Δεν ξερω αν γινεται μονο σε εμενα!!!! 
*

----------


## jk21

ναι εφτιαξε και αυτο

----------


## teo24

Ευχαριστουμε.Το μονο που παρατηρω εγω ειναι τα RANKS oτι δεν ειναι στην σωστη τους θεση.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Παιδια, τα likes ερχονται τωρα και σε πμ?? Εμενα μου εχουν ερθει 2 πμ  μεσα στην ημερα. Μου εκαναν δηλαδη like 2 μελη  σε ενα ποστ μου και μου ηρθε σε πμ το νικνειμ των μελων
αλλα και το νημα που εδεχθη τα like ...

----------


## teo24

> Παιδια, τα likes ερχονται τωρα και σε πμ?? Εμενα μου εχουν σε 2 πμ στην ημερα. Μου εκαναν δηλαδη like 2 μελη και μου ηρθε σε πμ το νικνειμ των μελων
> αλλα και στο νημα που εδεχθη τα like ...


Κι εμενα πριν απο λιγο μου ηρθαν Γιωργο 2πμ για like.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Κι εμενα πριν απο λιγο μου ηρθαν Γιωργο 2πμ για like.


Χαχαχα....ναι παιδια!!!
Νεες αναβαθμισεις!!!
Εμενα μου εχουν ερθει αρκετα...χαχαχα....οχι να το πενευτω....
*ΨΩΝΙΟ!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Ναι, αυτα εγιναν λογω αναβαθμισεις θα τα συζητησουμε αν τα θελουμε η οχι σε λιγο......

θοδωρη τι εννοεις με τα rank??? εμενα μια χαρα μου φαινονται!?

----------


## teo24

[IMG][/IMG]Νομιζω πως δεν ηταν εκει η θεση τους.

----------


## mitsman

ωχ,,,,,.... εμενα τα δειχνει κανονικα.... εχετε κι αλλοι αυτο το προβλημα???

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> ωχ,,,,,.... εμενα τα δειχνει κανονικα.... εχετε κι αλλοι αυτο το προβλημα???


Εγώ όχι..

Μήπως είναι θέμα browser.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

πριν μια ωρα μου τα εδειχνε κανονικά, τώρα μου τα δείχνει έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα αναφέρει ο Θοδωρής.

----------


## teo24

Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι συνδεμενος κι απ τον explorer κι απ τον mozilla,στον mozilla τα δειχνει κανονικα.Τον εχω για εφεδρικο,παντα στον explorer ειμαι.

----------


## mitsman

Υπαρχει ακομη ο explorer>???

xaxaxaaa

----------


## teo24

Μαλλον κοροιδευτικα το λες και δεν σε πιανω.Γιατι να μην υπαρχει?επειδη ειναι παλιος?Τον chrome δεν τον θελω οπως και τον mozilla.Eχουμε κατι καλυτερο Δημητρη?Ρωταω γιατι τον τελευταιο καιρο μου κανει διαφορα οπως να κλεινει τις πιο ακαταλληλες στιγμες.

----------


## mitsman

ΝΑι, chrome...... ΟΤΙ καλυτερο και γρηγοροτερο....

----------


## ninos

βαλε το chrome Θοδωρη να δεις φως

----------

